# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekklachten (hernia/artrose)

## s2000

Hallo allemaal, ik ben nieuw op dit forum en heb een vraag.
Ik ben 52 en loop al een tijdje met klachten in mijn schouder, nek en arm (linkerzijde) en ben daarvoor eerst behandeld bij de fysiotherapeut met massage en de zgn droge naalden methode, omdat men eerst dacht dat het een kapselontsteking was in mijn schouder. Toen de klachten niet weg gingen, heeft een collega fysiotherapeut een second opinion gedaan en na testen (links veel minder kracht als rechts) dacht hij aan een nekhernia. Pijnstillers/onstekingsremmers gekregen van de huisarts (diclofenac 75 mg 2xd). De huisarts maakte toen een verwijzing naar de Meander Amersfoort. Deskundigen uit mijn netwerk raadden mij echter af om daar naar toe te gaan en bv het UMC te raadplegen. Ik heb toen een kopie verwijsbrief van de huisarts gekregen en het UMC benaderd. Van hen kreeg ik echter na ca 2 weken een brief dat ze mij niet konden helpen (zonder onderzoek!) en dat er een wachtlijst was van 10 maanden. Balen dus! Nieuwe medicijnen gevraagd tegen de pijn, en gekregen nl. Arcoxia 90 mg (1xd). Vervolgens heb ik contact gezocht met de Bergman Kliniek in Naarden en na overleg met mijn verzekeraar kon ik daar wel onderzocht en behandeld worden. Ik kreeg een intake bij de neuroloog en direct dezelfde middag werd er een MRI gemaakt en daarna met mij besproken. Geweldige service en wat een fijn adres, je bent daar echt klant. Uit de MRI bleek dat er door artrose een beklemming zat op de 4e en de 5e wervel, dat was heel duidelijk te zien en uit testen kwam ook dat ik uitval links had en beginnende verlammingsverschijnselen, schrikken dus. De pijn en de klachten waren nu wel goed verklaard in ieder geval. Vervolgens doorverwezen naar de neurochirurg in de Bergman Kliniek en daar ben ik afgelopen dinsdag geweest. Hij bevestigde het beeld van de neuroloog maar vertelde mij dat ze in de Bergman Kliniek alleen enkelvoudige hernia's opereren. Ik moest dus zelf of via de huisarts een ziekenhuis vinden met een neurochirurg die dit voor mij kan doen. Al met al terug bij af vind ik zelf. De onderzoeken zijn echter wel gedaan in de Bergman Kliniek en de neurochirug heeft wel een rapportage opgesteld en naar de huisarts gestuurd waarin hij stelt dat er met spoed geopereerd moet worden. Ik vind dat alles bij de reguliere zorg ongelofelijk lang duurt en ik wil zo snel mogelijk geholpen worden. Ik werk zelfstandig en wil zo snel mogelijk weer 100% functioneren.
Ik woon in de Utrechtse Heuvelrug Gemeente, heeft iemand misschien een suggestie voor mij?

----------

